
Is YCombinator News better than Digg? - mexicali
http://news.ycombinator.com
======
jwecker
let's take a pop over and see:

* Pot No Longer Beneficial Only to the Cheez-It Industry

* Judge suspends man's sentence after he raped 12-year-old 5x

* Box Wine Dispenser For Your Boxed Wine Presumably Comes in a Box

I'll stop there, and rest my case. More importantly, I haven't seen a single
decent comment over there in many months. I don't come here for the news as
much as the peers.

------
danielha
I enjoy the reddit-like simplicity of YC News, but I come here mostly for the
community of like-minded people, as jwecker noted. The digg community is much
more vocal, however, and I'm hoping more lengthy discussions will come out of
these links here at YC News.

